# Post October 2011 FE Diagnostic Report scores here (xx/120)AM & (xx/60)PM if you failed



## seandapaul24 (Dec 13, 2011)

This may be helpful to future test takers.


----------



## Blake (Dec 14, 2011)

ABC. A-Always. B-Be. C-Closing. Always be closing.


----------



## tryingtopassonemoretime (Dec 14, 2011)

70/120 - 26/60 - Failed mechanical in NY


----------



## Bigu (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you guys post the failing scores here? As I said the highest score I've ever seen till now is 126 for both sessions...I know everybody is saying you need 70%, but that is for the PE...for FE I know for fact you can pass with a lower score and this is why I'm trying to find out what is the maximum failing score.


----------



## Bigu (Dec 19, 2011)

Please post your result here if you failed like in the PE section. As I see in the PE section the highest score to fail is 54/80. Here till now is 126/240. I know the 70% story etc but actually I want real numbers not stories.


----------



## CHANCHU (Dec 19, 2011)

May not help since I passed, but I beleive I attemped 64% that I know most possibly were right and rest just guesing.


----------

